
Protobuffers Are Wrong - signa11
https://reasonablypolymorphic.com/blog/protos-are-wrong/index.html
======
uptown
Past Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18188519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18188519)

